# GPU-Z Memory Controller Load Question



## horndog (Apr 23, 2010)

Question about memory controller load. Trying out GPU-Z. Video card is GTX 260.
No over clocking. I just do cadd work, no gaming. 
I’m sure by now you’ve herd of the “nvlddmkm.sys has recovered from an error” problem. Anyway that, and also a different system event cause the memory controller load to spike 100% and stay there until I restart the system. Usually it is around 3%, sometimes up to 20%. The GPU load fluctuates between 0% and 20%,
Again, depending on what I’m doing. Fan speed, temps, clocks…all are fine, and always stay pretty much the same.

Shouldn’t the controller load drop after the offending program has closed?
Is this a true reflection of what’s happening or is GPU-Z miss reporting?
Thanks. Trying to figure out if maybe the controller on my card is bad?


----------



## Niarod (Apr 23, 2010)

From what i've seen with gpu-z in my pc(see sys specs), at idle it reports 70-75 MB vram usage.When loading games and playing, it'll go up to 200-400 MB depending on the game and after game closing it returns to 70-75 MB.

It seems to me gpu-z reports are fine and normally like u asked, after closing the program that is using the vram, it should go down again.

Cheerz


----------



## horndog (Apr 23, 2010)

What about your "memory controller load"? My GPU load goes from 0 to 25 or so, and always returns to the lower percentage when not in use, but the memory controller load remains at 100%


----------



## Niarod (Apr 24, 2010)

My memory controller load stays low most of the time with games, and then goes to 0% when idle.


----------



## horndog (Jun 1, 2010)

RMA'd card thinking this was a card problem. Smae thing with new card (GTX 260)
after the nvlddmkm not responding, but recovered notice card still goe to 100% memory controller load and stayes there untill re-boot. One oddity......the nvlddmkm error also won't happen again unless I re-boot. IS the 100% load normal?, GPU- Z glitch, Harmfull in any way?


----------



## Niarod (Jun 2, 2010)

100% load of memory controller is no good if it stays like that all the time...anyways if there's any glitches with gpu-z try different versions of it and see what they tell.


----------



## horndog (Jun 2, 2010)

Tried all versions that have the memory controller load sensor............all report the same.


----------

